# Oman visa for dubai expats



## kismatco

Hey guys i am pakistani passport holder on employment visa in UAE and want to go Oman for a day by road ,Can anyone please explain visa process and fees involved ?


Thanks


----------



## sammylou

my understanding is that any resident of the UAE [and other GCC countries] may obtain a tourist visa upon entry to Oman. i do not believe there are any fees either. i am sure someone else can chime in with a more definitive answer.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

yup, you got fees to pay but I dont recall the amount. And if your car insurance does not cover OMAN (most do) then you will need to buy insurance on the spot


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Canuck_Sens said:


> yup, you got fees to pay but I dont recall the amount. And if your car insurance does not cover OMAN (most do) then you will need to buy insurance on the spot


Depends on the exit point. Hatta is no exit fee and 50 AED Oman visa fee + insurance for your car, maybe 80 AED for a week if not covered. I went through Al Ain once and the UAE charged me 35 AED to exit.

I think the easy exit/entry is also regulated by visa status, an engineer can get through without issue, if you are on a lower visa you will be blocked (maybe).


----------



## nidserz

Does anybody know the rules if I am sponsored by my father? Last time I heard they said he has to be traveling with me to cross by road, but can he give a letter and photocopy of his visa and residency? Been wanting to go for one of those day trips by road.. Thanks


----------



## AsadRoman

As i have been travelling to oman for some sales project so here is some details thats might help you.

Usually if you go from Al Ain Hilli Border post you will need Passport+ ID Card (Emirates ID).
If you driving your own car you will need oman insurance to entry to OMan.
If you are going to Buraimi then you wont be asked for money . you will be given a slip and you can exist the same day.
If you want to go to Muscat you will be heading to another gate which will charge 35 Dirhams.


----------



## Zexotic

So which exit/way is the best to drive to Muscat?


----------



## AsadRoman

Zexotic said:


> So which exit/way is the best to drive to Muscat?


From Al Ain Hilli Border (Al Buraimi) is the fastest 45 Min -1 Hour (Without traffic)


----------



## DubaiTom

sammylou said:


> my understanding is that any resident of the UAE [and other GCC countries] may obtain a tourist visa upon entry to Oman. i do not believe there are any fees either. i am sure someone else can chime in with a more definitive answer.


We've once had problems entering Oman with an Ethiopian friend. They didn't grant her this tourist visa because of her nationality and job role on her UAE residency visa. Unfortunately there was no chance for her to get that visa, we've even tried to leave a deposit at the border. So best would be to see if you can find a list of nationalities who will get the visa on arrival.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Zexotic said:


> So which exit/way is the best to drive to Muscat?


Hatta


----------



## Aliyagull

*Hi*

I wanna ask I have a friend familiar Chinese ,he go before 8 years with deport from Dubai in the main time he's residential in oman have a business he can come to Dubai also to do some business here?


----------



## rajput88

Hello, guys please help giving the correct answer of this. I'm currently on resident visa in UAE working in a company but now I have got a better job in oman. So can I get the work visa of oman without cancelling the visa of UAE as my employer is not cancelling my visa and allowing me to go???? Please help me as its urgent.


----------

